# Carving in HDU



## Irivero (Aug 19, 2012)

I've started routing acrylic and MDO recently and now I got a project to do an HDU job, I need to carve the background of a 1 1/2" board so the letters and border stick out. I have done clean outs and cuts through in the Gerber router but always with one bit a tiem. Our router doesnt have automatic bit changer. 

Now I need to change the bit manually as I run two different tool paths, one with a 1/4" bit for cleaning out and one with 1/8" for cutting through. When the first tool path finishes and I change the bit the 'Home" setting changes, as a result my carving does no align with the border.

Is there anyone who can help me out with this?, I'd really appreciate any input.

Thank you.

Ivan


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Irivero said:


> I've started routing acrylic and MDO recently and now I got a project to do an HDU job, I need to carve the background of a 1 1/2" board so the letters and border stick out. I have done clean outs and cuts through in the Gerber router but always with one bit a tiem. Our router doesnt have automatic bit changer.
> 
> Now I need to change the bit manually as I run two different tool paths, one with a 1/4" bit for cleaning out and one with 1/8" for cutting through. When the first tool path finishes and I change the bit the 'Home" setting changes, as a result my carving does no align with the border.
> 
> ...


I have a gerber printer and cutter and it sounds to me (but dont hold me to it) like you need to calibrate the two maybe. I know when the cuts are off on my vinyl prints if i re calibrate it the alignment improves. hope this helps or points you in the right direction.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

What program are you using?


----------



## Irivero (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm using Art Path to route and Composer for the design. Router is Gerber.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry I don't use those programs, I use Aspire which calculates each cut path with what ever bits I tell it to use. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ivan, check out this forum http://www.3dsignforum.com. There is a wealth of information here. Designing, cutting, finishing and everything else needed to make a 3D sign.

Post some pics when you are done.


----------



## woodcarver mike (Nov 5, 2012)

Ivan, it sounds to me like your startng point (x0,y0) are not the same in both tool paths. What software are you using to create your tool paths.

Mike


----------

